# What age to stop breeding does



## Jesusfreak101 (May 8, 2019)

I thinking for future reference. What age do yo normally stop breeding your does and what do you do with them when they are to old?


----------



## Hens and Roos (May 8, 2019)

Not sure, this year we have a doe who turned 7 years old and she just had triplets and another doe who turned 6 years old and she currently has quads.  We will monitor how well they are able to take care of their kids(weight/growth) plus what their condition looks like while nursing the kids and after the kids are weaned.

Hopefully others will offer their insight as well!


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 8, 2019)

My neighbor had a ten year old goat that had triplets , but she died within a few days of kidding....


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (May 8, 2019)

Oh no poor thing and poor babies to lose their momma so early.


----------



## Mini Horses (May 8, 2019)

Some depends on health & care.  Plus whether they were used for milk production as well.   That takes a LOT of effort on their part & certainly enough extra feed and care for them to continue to flourish.

When mine are through kidding, they retire right here.   I am fortunate to have the land, shelter and all else to maintain them.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (May 9, 2019)

Mini Horses said:


> Some depends on health & care.  Plus whether they were used for milk production as well.   That takes a LOT of effort on their part & certainly enough extra feed and care for them to continue to flourish.
> 
> When mine are through kidding, they retire right here.   I am fortunate to have the land, shelter and all else to maintain them.



How many years do you usually let a healthy doe breed  ...if she kids once a year ?


----------



## Grandma Betty (May 15, 2019)

With the exception of the fryers, aged animals here become weed wackers...keeping the fence line clear is an important job.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 16, 2019)

I have an 8 yr old who just had triplets. These will be her last. I don’t want to take a chance. A friend of mine retires hers at 10 yrs old.


----------

